# Ignore a thread?



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

In usenet newsreaders, it's possible to "killfile" a thread, such that you never even see that it exists.

Is there a way to do this in vBulliten?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry, not that I am aware of.


----------

